

The Problem With Python - qhoxie
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/The_Problem_With_Python

======
apgwoz
This is utter crap. If you're going to compare sites for two languages, don't
compare a plugin's site to a programming language's site. It obviously should
have been <http://java.sun.com> vs. <http://www.python.org> .

------
gearslips
I think I would pick the one whose website says, "USED BY NASA" as opposed to
the language site that has a picture of a dude trying to figure out why he has
a laptop in his hands.

------
tdavis
Utterly ridiculous. Which young hacker in the history of the _world_ ever
picked a programming language based on how "hip," "cool" or "fun" a marketing
site said it was? Who the hell ever thought flashier site = better language? I
mean... I am speechless. This may be the dumbest thing I've ever seen. Like, I
try to flag it _more_ , but it just unflags it.

~~~
silentbicycle
The people who think Rails is a programming language, perhaps.

Anything driven by buzz more than substance.

------
qhoxie
Python for me. I supposed I am contrary to what the author means, but the
python site shows activity and community of a growing language. The java site
shows basically nothing but flashiness in comparison. If I was to choose a
language based on its website, I would go with the clean, well-organized one.

~~~
silentbicycle
The Python site looks like its designer placed a higher priority on being
organized and informative than being flashy; the overall design says, "This is
why Python is a good language, and here's how you can try it out." (The same
applies to <http://haskell.org>, I think.)

The Java site makes it sound like something people would try to sell on TV
late at night. ("Operators are standing by!") How many stock images of people
with laptops can you put on one page?

------
etal
Uh huh. This must be the same reason MIT struggles so _mightily_ to get decent
applicants:

<http://mit.edu/>

<http://www.phoenix.edu/>

------
mrdodge
They should have used python.com for Python.

